# 1952 Schwinn Hornet??



## King Bongo (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, is this correct, is this a '52 Schwinn Hornet. If not do you know what it is, and based on this pic how much it might be worth? There is one for sale near me and I want to make sure it would be worth the money. Would this be a good candidate for restoration or just to clean up and make rideable?

any info is helpful.

thanks, Sean


----------



## dungo (Apr 9, 2012)

pics?.....


----------



## King Bongo (Apr 9, 2012)

*Oops, I guess the pic would help!*

Here it is.


----------



## snickle (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks like a Hornet, except the chain guard throws me off, it should have a smooth area toward the rear to affix a decal. Also, the wheels appear to be drop center? It may be one of those basic models. Very nice bike though, if that is original paint, someone took good care of this. As for worth, its hard to say without knowing the year. It's after 46, but if those wheels are drop centers, and they are original to the bike, it would have to be before 49. Value can be anywhere, it also depends if you are on the east coast or west. Bikes are generally alot cheaper on the east. If it is indeed a 52 then I'd say it's worth $300 plus. Some folks may even pay $500.


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 9, 2012)

That could be a 52 a up to a 55. Hornets came with different accessories. Some like mine looked like Panthers.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Apr 9, 2012)

*That is a not a Hornet*

It's a DX.
If you post the serial number someone can narrow down the year.
Curved lower bar is the key.
Looks like girls handle bars.
Do a search for schwinn dx. the pictures will match.


----------



## King Bongo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info, I see what you mean about the curved bar as opposed the the straight bar on the Hornet. I don't have a serial # as I have not seen this bike in person yet, but here are some more pics. what is the relative value for a DX, I am new at this and want to make sure I'm not losing out on any money. Is it worth a restoration or just clean up to ride?
Thanks, Sean


----------



## jpromo (Apr 10, 2012)

Too bad the paint isn't original. It may always be underneath but that's a chance someone would have to take. Being a no-frills model, a true restoration wouldn't be fiscally recommended. You could clean it up, try and clear up the repaint and hope there's original underneath, and if not, then paint up any way you want and enjoy!

I personally wouldn't pay much over 150$ USD for it. If you plan for it to be a rider that you're going to keep, then paying more never hurts if you like it


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Jpromo, the value is $150-200 tops, but a good starter

bike, something to wrench on and clean up. These are solid bikes and

there are repro tanks and rear racks to complete the look if you are so

inclined........?


----------



## MBP (Apr 14, 2012)

My first vintage Schwinn purchase was the DX too.  Mine is a dinged and dented mess and is even more basic than yours (no truss rods).  It is a '49 and was spray painted top to bottom in olive drab.  Its a great old rider.  Would prefer the straight bar, but LOVE all the heavyweight frames.   I have no regrets about purchasing the DX.  Always getting the "thumbs up" when tooling around on it.   I LOVE it!


----------

